# Friction Disc HS50 problem



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I have an HS50 that won't move back or forth.

assumed it was the drive belt but the drive belt is fine , practically new and when it runs it spins the inside wheels as it should.

The friction dice is not moving in any gear. I don't have any experience in this. there is rubber on the disc and it almost touches the wheel ( don't know what it is called )

can this be adjusted so the disc spins and works the tracks?

or do I have to replace the disc? is this a major operation? I could not find this specific problem on you tube.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Once I bought an HS80 in excellent condition, the owner had changed the belts and friction disc and had adjusted the drive cable but it wouldn't move forward or reverse, so he gave up.
At that point I new nothing about them except that if it was a Honda it should be a good unit.
I bought a Service Manual for it and it specified that in order to make the adjustment on the drive cable(s) you had to "pre-load" the "reduction" gearbox. 
I followed the procedure as the manual stated and it was good to go......


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> Once I bought an HS80 in excellent condition, the owner had changed the belts and friction disc and had adjusted the drive cable but it wouldn't move forward or reverse, so he gave up.
> At that point I new nothing about them except that if it was a Honda it should be a good unit.
> I bought a Service Manual for it and it specified that in order to make the adjustment on the drive cable(s) you had to "pre-load" the "reduction" gearbox.
> I followed the procedure as the manual stated and it was good to go......


what is perload the gearbox? I don't have a manual.

but i do have another 50 in almost immaculate shape so i compared them and the friction wheels are exactly the same as far as wear goes.

so now i know it is something else. i also bought from a guy that gave up after putting a new drive belt on it.

so maybe if i can preload the gear box i may be good to go whatever that means.

thanks for the reply. i don't know what i would do without this forum.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

This info is for an HS55/80, I'm not sure if it will be the same...

I tried uploading pics of the pages using my phone but it won't allow me (states that the files are too big and can not be resized). I will try it tomorrow using my regular camera...........


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

OK. I just got these 50's and will try to find a manual for them.

It should be the same as the 50-55-70-80 all have friction discs. right?

I ordered a manual on Amazon but if you can up load those instructions ( sounds complicated) I would appreciate it and owe you.

the "Godfather" knows how to repay a favor.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

This is for an HS55/HS80, it may be the same info for the HS50 but I do not know.

The first picture with the "sub-transmission cable" shows what I was referring on a previous comment as of "pre-loading" the transmission. You have to follow the procedure otherwise the blower won't move... (at least it was my experience on my HS80)


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks.

all this after you change the drive belt??

crazy. well I'll try it in a next couple days.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

On the HS80 I had, I was told by the PO that he had replaced the belts and the friction disc. After that the unit would not move....., he tried various adjustments and gave up on it..... He did not have a Service Manual, I purchased one after....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i bought the manual also to try to figure this out. the friction disc is within specs on making contact with the drive wheel in neutral so i think the problem may be in the pressure adjustment screw on the back on the bottom plate.

i just haven't had the time to put into yet right now but if i find the problem, i will post back so it may help someone else down the road.


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

I agree on the adjustments mentioned. Took me an entire season to get it right. :-(

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken Li (Mar 19, 2020)

i have a HS50, did any of you find a solution for this? inherited this from friend.

Ken


----------



## ricksharp101 (11 mo ago)

Here's what I did. After changing the friction disk and belts, still only movement in R and 3rd. Look at your Liik under the shift lever and watch what happens when you move to 3rd or R. the mechanism moves a linkage that springs backinto place in neutral, 1 and 2. I removed that spring and fixed the mechanism with a ziptie to stay "lifted" in 3rd and R position. I now have 1,2,3, and R. Not sure why this mech disengages the friction disk drive disk (the disk that the f-dist gets its drive)...saftey mech or different gear in gearbox gets engaged for the lower gears...?? don't know, don't care... it worked! I no longer have to run behind my machine when it blows. so far, so good. R


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ricksharp101 said:


> Here's what I did. After changing the friction disk and belts, still only movement in R and 3rd. Look at your Liik under the shift lever and watch what happens when you move to 3rd or R. the mechanism moves a linkage that springs backinto place in neutral, 1 and 2. I removed that spring and fixed the mechanism with a ziptie to stay "lifted" in 3rd and R position. I now have 1,2,3, and R. Not sure why this mech disengages the friction disk drive disk (the disk that the f-dist gets its drive)...saftey mech or different gear in gearbox gets engaged for the lower gears...?? don't know, don't care... it worked! I no longer have to run behind my machine when it blows. so far, so good. R


Very interesting. have run into this problem and just gave up. would you happen to have a picture so I can see how you installed the zip tie?


----------



## ricksharp101 (11 mo ago)

orangputeh said:


> Very interesting. have run into this problem and just gave up. would you happen to have a picture so I can see how you installed the zip tie?


I attached the zip-tie to the spring post (with spring removed) and the lever (see pic). Mind you I've only tested it from the shop floor to the back yard. with the new friction disk and belts, I'm impressed so far... 

That cable is connected to an arm that slides a gear, on a shaft front to rear, inside the gearbox. I did not explore further, already felt over my head. Once back together, I looked closer at the mechanism under the shifter. My conclusion is that either something has fallen off, that pushes the lever up in the lower gears, or, more likely, there's a pin sheered off that shaft in the transmission box and now I'm using the same pin for everything. I’ll report after the next big Atlantic Canadain Storm. This winter’s been brutal on our HS_LittleRed but she feels ready for her next storm challange. Fingers crossed


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ricksharp101 said:


> I attached the zip-tie to the spring post (with spring removed) and the lever (see pic). Mind you I've only tested it from the shop floor to the back yard. with the new friction disk and belts, I'm impressed so far...
> 
> That cable is connected to an arm that slides a gear, on a shaft front to rear, inside the gearbox. I did not explore further, already felt over my head. Once back together, I looked closer at the mechanism under the shifter. My conclusion is that either something has fallen off, that pushes the lever up in the lower gears, or, more likely, there's a pin sheered off that shaft in the transmission box and now I'm using the same pin for everything. I’ll report after the next big Atlantic Canadain Storm. This winter’s been brutal on our HS_LittleRed but she feels ready for her next storm challange. Fingers crossed


thanks. helpful.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

In the troubleshooting section of the shop manual, here are the "no go" areas to check:

• Friction disc outside diameter 149.7~150.3 mm, service limit is 148 mm
• Drive clutch cable out of adjustment
• Friction drive discs out of adjustment
• Oil on friction disc
• Friction disc worn/damaged
• Drive belt worn
• Sub-transmission cable out of adjustment (track drive models)
• Loose fasteners (noise/vibration)

It seems to me that when I worked on the neighbors HS50 I had to play with the setting for the neutral cable setting to get the drive to work properly.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

yes, if the machine moves a little in some gears . these machines are over 40 years old now.
yes, sometimes adjustments can be made.

in a totally NO GO situation it can be several of above . that is does not move at all.
usually broke drive belt
broke sub transmission
Splines worn inside final drive gearbox.

sub tranny and final drive gearbox parts are NLA so you can be SOL> that is why I buy parts machines or get them free. If i find a 50 with a good drive it is like striking GOLD. I can transfer all parts to a good chassis.

I almost always give 50's away free and let the new owner that ANY use they get out of them is a bonus. Have sold a couple and as far as I know they are still working. But those had extremely low hours and were almost showroom condition. 

I dont care for the 50's. The next model , the 55, is such an improvement. That is what I use for one of my decks.


----------

